# Intercepter les urls appelés dans UIWebView



## devservlet (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Savez vous s'il est possible de récuperer l'url d'un clic dans une WebView?
Merci


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Novembre 2010)

http://developer.apple.com/library/...iewDelegate_Protocol/Reference/Reference.html


----------

